# Auctions



## woodshopbob (Sep 30, 2007)

I went to a cabinet shop auction this morning & I could not believe what people are willing to pay for used equipment! I watched a lot of things go for more than today's retail price! Most other items went for close to 75% of today's retail! Are these people real woodworkers (doubtful) or just auction buffs that have no feel for current prices today on this equipment? It just makes my Wheaties soggy when someone bids up an item and then they really don't want it or need it, they are there to just buy & resell what they buy.(If you can't tell I am a little peeved). Maybe there is no such thing as a good deal anymore.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Bob, I agree with you and that is one reason that I quit going to auctions several years ago. The prices tend to get crazy. I guess that in this regard ebay is a double edge sword - you can find just about anything you can dream of, but it has made all of us think that our junk is actually a "treasure" and up goes the price.

You used to be able to go to a local garage sale or flea market and pick up some great tools for a great price. Now, go to any flea market or garage sale and you will see their "collectors" guides sitting on a table somewhere. I guess this is good business, and I understand their desire to get the best price - it just conflicts with my desire to get the cheapest price ).


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, that's business!! Like the auctioneer said," We'll never let you pay too much."


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Every now and then you can catch a good garage sale. Look for one being run by a group of old ladies. The husbands are usually long gone and some good tools can be found at a good price. But I avoid those garage sales that are run by the poor folks. Mostly you'll find they're trying to part with Chinese junk or broken toys they accquired trying to save money. I also avoid the Antiquers (Antique dealers) because anything associated with the word "antique" also carries a high dollar sticker. 90% of the businesses in Bouckville and Madison, NY are antiquers and they host a 1000 dealer get together every year. Looks like a Sanford and Son junk collection more than antiques. Most of the stuff in their yards hasn't moved in over ten years! And when you spot say an old wheel that maybe you'd like to incorporate into your wood bed frame, the sticker price scares you away. And there that old wheel still sits, ten years later.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yah.. garage sales used to be the place to go to get items for next to nothing - people getting rid of their stuff but wanting a little cash to come from it. 
Now, people want to get their investment back from the item. "But my daughter only played with this $30 doll a few times.. so I want $25 for it."


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Depends on the sale. See both kinds…. A guy was telling me about the tiny Stanley #1 bench plane he had sold at his garage sale. I did not have the heart to ask him what the sold it for…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been following craiglsit in cinncinati and dayton, some people have no idea what their old woodworking tools are wouth. check out the Delta Home Craft table saw for only 50 bucks. Too bad I already have 2 table saws and a radial arm ….


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Yup,
I have to agree with Dan, Craigslist is the way to go for sure. If you don't have one in the city you're in, just look for the nearest big city and odds are there'll be one there. I have found many great deals on CL, plus most of the people you meet there are more than willing to deal when it comes to pricing.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is the local deal of the day… Too bad I have two lathes already…

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/448330852.html


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I love auctions and tend to head North of Toronto Canada, then south. The price difference is night and day.

Attended three auctions this year so far. Can't say I didnt get a deal.

For example. I bought approx., 750 bfm each of 4/4, 6/4 and 16/4 mixed cherry, maple, basswood and ash for $300.00

Paid 1 dollar for the steel roofing off a barn, 1 dollar for a farm plough, 10 dollars for a 5' blade for grading the driveway. $1 for two maple syrup/sap barrells, 5O bucks for a gas powered drill.

It's just too bad I couldnt get a cell phone signal at one of them. An entire woodworking shop sold for 1,300 bucks. Included was a bandsaw, lathe and chisels, dust sucker, grinder, jointer, planer, nice cabinet saw and more.

Find the week-day auctions and hope for rain.

I was at an Amish saw mill inventory reduction auction. Got approx., 1,500 bfm of 4/4 pine in 1×12' x 16'. Approx 500 bfm 4/4 cedar up to 1×12" x 14'. 3 beams/posts of pine 12" x 12" x 14', Fir post 4" x 12" x 16'. A dozen cedar 6" x 6" x 12' posts, a dozen cedar 12" x 12" x 14" posts and approx., 175 pieces of brand new cedar split rails….....................1,900 including taxes…...........did I mention a half dozen hand hewn barn beams?

Some auctions, I just leave when I see the crowd, some have unknown trinkets in the bottom of box lots. A few auctioneers are just a waste of time but most are pretty good. The further away they are from urban areas…...............the better.

Regards

BTW. I have a fair collection of woodworking tools. The stationary tools were ALL bought at auctions and I paid only a fraction of the cost of new. (planer was new)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

the Amish event sounds interesting.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL I blogged on an auction where I saw a 25" Powermatic planner sell for $600.00! If I only had 3 phase at the shop.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I love auctions to and hvve done very well by them.
I have been going to them since I was 13.
One thing I have learned that is worth passing along is that if the event starts ouff with some ridiculous sale values it will generally conitinue that way.
I will leave after the first 1/2 hour if that is the case.
I don't usually attend auctions just after the farmers get their grain checks as they are real spendy for a while then.
Auctions that fall on a payday weekend are also less productive.
The way you bid has a lot to do with your success. 
I rush the bidding up to my reserve letting the competitive bidder know I will not be defeated.
Generally they will wilt early allowing me the successful bid.

Lastly, have figure in mind that you will pay for an item and don't pass that figure in the heat of bidding.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

You can sometimes get a good deal I agree. I just picked up a Porter Cable 7518 Router with the router table (on wheels with drawers) (I'll get pics later), 30+ bits, many are Frued for $225. I know the router was used for one set of kitchen cabinets and that is it. Many of the bits are still in the plastic.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

The Craigslist in my area does not have a lot of powertools, but most of the ones in there are usually high priced. For example, someone has a Rigid table saw (used once) for $600. The brand new one at HD is $549. Go figure…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I have to agree with Bob#2. with the exception of…................. *"One thing I have learned that is worth passing along is that if the event starts ouff with some ridiculous sale values it will generally conitinue that **way."*.............as this is often the case, there are times when those folks who want to pay tooooooo much, do it right away and leave. Sometimes they dont leave till midday but generally the good stuff is kept to the end and if enough folk leave…........the bidding can drop like a stone.

Back in the day I didnt have to dig the next "Grand Canyon" trying to get the nickel out I dropped down a Gogher hole, back when my kids didnt know that I owned a bank, distillery, wholesale grocery store, and a clothing factory I used to collect art and often at an auction. I brought a friend with me who wanted to learn the ropes. When a piece came up I liked, (like Bob#2 says).........the bid would start at 50 bucks and slowly inch its way up, 5 bucks at a time to what it was worth, perhaps a grand. If it was a piece I wanted and I new its worth, I would cut the crap and call out 700…........seperates the wheat from the chaff in bidding and then as so many times before*........."Going once….....Going twice…..........SOLD"*....etc., etc

My friend tried it as he was frustrated waiting for what he wanted and yelled out "SEVEN HUNDRED".........the auctioneer looked at him and without saying going once, twice….....said *"SOLD"*....knowing full well the piece wouldnt even fetch 50 bucks.

My friend has never been to an auction since.


----------

